# Frequency of Checkups?



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I too get yearly blood work. But also do general worming twice a year, if your heartworm meds do not include parasites (hooks, rounds & tapes) I also do a heartworm check yearly.
The only thing I don't see is cardio visit and guessing you don't do yearly eye exams. At this age it might be a good idea to do both and follow any advice these specialist offer about check up for their speciality.
Give you senior a hug from my girls, love the old gold!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Curious. What does your vet recommend? Would love to see a recent picture of Cassie! In doing a quick internet search most legitimate sites (such as PetMD) recommend twice yearly from ages 7-10. However, I am sure there will be other opinions forthcoming


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I have full confidence that my vet does all of the appropriate checks when I bring her in. I know they do heart worm, eye, etc. They take really good care of both of my girls. 

To be honest, I haven't asked them what they recommend.. although I suspect they would tell me that it's up to me.

I think what I'm afraid of is the big C... I would never forgive myself if there was a chance we could have caught something early and treated it... but I missed it because I didn't take her in soon enough. I don't know... maybe I'm paranoid or being over protective. I can't help it... Cassie is just the worlds most perfect dog for me, and I want her to have the happiest and longest life possible. 

Here are some pictures of Cassie. She is at her happiest when she's swimming in the pool. As such, most of my pictures of her are when she's sopping wet LOL



















(and I know her eyesight is still sharp -- when jumping into the pool after her toy, her aim to grab it in her mouth always has pinpoint accuracy)

She did not like having that birthday hat on LOL














I was really surprised at how excited she was to meet Santa, this past Christmas. She was simply enamored with Santa, and did not want to leave. She just wanted to snuggle with Santa! 








Here she is (left) with her sister (niece) Holly, who is a 6.5 year old puppy. They love playing together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

When my boy turned 10, my Clinic recommended seeing him twice a year mainly because they felt if anything should ever come up, they would be able to catch it sooner and of course if anything came up before the second yearly exam, it's a given to bring him as needed.

My guy will be 11 in March.

I would ask your Vet what he/she recommends.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ha! Great pictures. What a beautiful (and enthusiastic) dog! Oscar is also not fond of dress ups so we avoid them.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all... I'm glad to hear that biannual checkups for seniors are not uncommon. I will get with my vet this week and discuss options. 

Thanks!


----------

